# Lederverarbeitung ab 150



## eluthe (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein Beruf ist Lederverarbeitung und habe 150/150. Bei keinem Lehrer wird die Fertigkeit erhöht. Es sagt auch keiner, wie vorher schon mal geantwortet, wo ich den Lehrer finde, der mir eine höhere Fertigkeit gibt. Bitte sagt mir, zu wem ich gehen muss. Danke


----------



## Pomela (16. Oktober 2007)

Geh einfach zu irgendeinem Lederer Lehrer, DER sagt dir wohin du musst...

googeln hilft auch http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/index.php/Lederverarbeitung


----------



## Igäl (17. Oktober 2007)

Der ab 150 steht in Darnassus, der ab 225 steht im Hinterland


----------

